# 2013 Jetta 2.5 SE - Jolting/Jerking randomly - Please help



## remarc (Oct 23, 2014)

Hey

Im new to this forum, so excuse if this is in the wrong area but i really need some advice

in 2013 i purchased a brand new Volkswagen Jetta 2.5 SE, 1 year later to the date with only 11 thousand miles on it, i took it in for service and about a few days after getting it back it started to radomly jerk/jolt when excelerating, (I'm not sure if this is connected or not) This would happen at any random times both in normal gear mode or in sport, sometimes when i needed to excelerate from a slow speed or even a higher rate speed it would feel like the engine dies and then all of a sudden with a huge jolt or jerk kick back in, at first i thought the cars power was dying but then my friend experienced it and said it felt like it was not finding the gear. Its very random and it happens about once or twice a day,
I took it into the dealership and they have been unable to recreate it and the dealership insists without being abel to recreate it then can't do anything to resolve it. They also said the onboard computer showed no issues. Sometimes when it jerks/jolts its so strong it jolts me out of my seat and makes a loud noise. 
Im worried that I'm doing damage to my car the more times it keeps happening.

Has anyone experienced this before? anyone have any ideas on what it could be? Ive tried giving the dealership as much info as i can and it becoming very difficult to keep leaving my car at the dealership days on end week after week trying to get them to recreate it.


----------



## hop2it (Jul 6, 2010)

I don't believe VW ever fixed the trans valve body. It seems this is malfunctioning and causing the jerkiness you are experiencing. If this is the same as I experienced they also told me they have to feel it themselves.

I have a 2006 Jetta and the valve was replaced twice, and once on my 2008 rabbit. My 2013 Golf on previous post is having possible issues. maybe I own too many.


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

do you get any flashing lights on your cluster when you are experiencing this? keep an eye on the cluster next time; it may give you an important clue.

also, 11k miles seems a little early for transmission valve body problems, but you can't rule it out so easily. does it ever do it when you are slowly coming to a stop; letting the transmission brake the vehicle?


----------



## Ronny Bensys (Apr 17, 2014)

Does it jerck while shifting up or when accelarating in a certain gear? I think, by continuing driving in such a manner you harm the powertrain.


----------



## Mpetko (May 30, 2017)

I am having this same exact problem now! purhased a 2013 jetta SE late last year certified pre owned with 45000 miles and thought the problem was down to me accelerating funny, but when it kept randomly coming back up i took it into the dealership service and they said the same thing to me. I want to ask, did you manage to fix your problem and figure out the solution? Was it down to the valve body?


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

That's usually the valve body. It's an expensive repair.


----------

